# The Dead Matter (2010)



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Any Tom Savini fans out there?

The release date was pushed back a year and it's currently set for July of 2010.

Want to see it? Yes/No?


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Looks like a good classic show to me. I will be looking forward to seeing it. Anything with children singing in the nite has to be good. Need to remember to take notes for props too.


----------

